# USA Trains Hudson Disassembly



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any details on how to take a USA Trains Hudson apart so that I can add DCC, sound & battery? I have the wiring info. Please respond if someone has completed a similar install. I also need a little more detail on opening it up, similar to what others have posted for the Mallet or Genesis, before I go at it on my own. I plan to add a CVP G2, with Phoenix P8 & battery as I do not have track power. I'm not sure if this should actually be posted here, but I am a beginner. I've successfully installed CVP & QSI with battery in Dash 9's, U25B, Mallet & NW2, with help from this site. Thanks for any input.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My Hudson I simply installed the Revo and battery in tender and did not worry about hooking it to the Phonex. I wired it from the bottom pick up wires after they were cut.


----------



## trainpainter (May 24, 2009)

Marty, 
Does your Hudson have the factory installed Pheonix sound unit? and 2 did you remove/cut/alter in anyway the pick-up from the engine itself. 
Thanks, I've been considering converting my Hudson but too many projects going and little time to engineer a installation. Your conversion sounds effective and simple. 
Thanks again 

Bill Nesbitt


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

I removed the leading truck to get to one screw in the front and removed four fairly obvious screws at the rear and the boiler lifted straight up. You will need to unplug the smoke & light connections to set the boiler out of your way to make it easier to work on the Phoenix (2K2) & RC (CVP G2)install. Rex, thanks again for your help.


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

Marty,
What is Revo, I have seen it mentioned but not sure if its a decoder or RC unit. Also interested to know if your unit had the factory installed Phoenix and did you alter the motor leads or pick up leads in the boiler?
John 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I got into the boiler of a Hudson but have already forgotten how I did it. I installed batteries & AirWire in it and connected it to the existing Phoenix 2K2.


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

Bill,
What airwire did you use, I'm guessing the G2? How did you wire the motor to the airwire? That is did you come directly off the motor into the airwire or did you wire from the motor switch? Can you provide a little more detail? or contact me offline
John 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I used an AirWire G-2 board.


----------



## nickster99 (Mar 2, 2009)

oceansidean said:


> Does anyone have any details on how to take a USA Trains Hudson apart so that I can add DCC, sound & battery? I have the wiring info. Please respond if someone has completed a similar install. I also need a little more detail on opening it up, similar to what others have posted for the Mallet or Genesis, before I go at it on my own. I plan to add a CVP G2, with Phoenix P8 & battery as I do not have track power. I'm not sure if this should actually be posted here, but I am a beginner. I've successfully installed CVP & QSI with battery in Dash 9's, U25B, Mallet & NW2, with help from this site. Thanks for any input.


Where can I obtain the wiring diagram for USA Trains Hudson?
I posted about an issue with new to me used Hudson where everything seems to work but sound only works in reverse and with smoke turned on. You switch direction no sound, you turn off smoke unit sound stops after a few seconds.
I understand how the switches are supposed to work, engine appears to be stock and barely used.
Thanks
Nick


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you got a pre owned unit, it is very possible sound was installed/changed by previous owner and was not tied to directly to track power.


----------

